# Router bit cutters



## cusoak (Dec 13, 2011)

I saw some where that there are router bits with changeable blades has anyone used them and what do you think of them. how tough woule it be to get them sharpened.
Jeff


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi Jeff those are disposable cutter blades I use them on my production line, the type I use are Dimar cutters. They are industrial cutters and work very well. carl


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

All of the major bit manufacturers have them and refer to them with the designation RC for replaceable carbide. If the replaceable blades are square, for example a 12mm x 12mm then the blade will be able to be turned 4 times to expose a new cutting edge. If it is rectangular it will be 2 times. If it is a profile pattern like a roundover only once.

They can be very cost effective if it is a bit you will use a lot like a trim bit or maybe a chamfer. One member suggested that the carbide on those blades is harder than the ones that are brazed onto regular bits, possibly because they don't get heated up.


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

cusoak said:


> I saw some where that there are router bits with changeable blades has anyone used them and what do you think of them. how tough woule it be to get them sharpened.


Hi Jeff

As Carl says the tips are disposable with either 2 cutting edges or (sometimes) 4 cutting edges. When they start to go blunt you turn the cutter and continue with a fresh edge. Resharpening would defeat the object of having them as the intention is to keep the cutter diameter absolutely constant. That's why many of the cutters you see like this are bearing-fitted template or trim bits - if you sharpened the cutters you'd need to send the cutter body to the sharpening service each time to have the bearing ground to match the new (smaller) cutting circle of the sharpened bits

If, like me, you work out on site installing joinery and cabinetry they are a brilliant timesaver. In the long term they are cheaper than brazed carbide and appear (to me) to be sharper, too

Regards

Phil


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

That pretty much sums it up.
Herb


----------



## cusoak (Dec 13, 2011)

Thanks That was helpful.
Jeff


----------

